# Carrots !!!!



## Steve (Sep 17, 2014)

I have about 15 pounds of large carrots from our garden that I picked today....

Can someone please tell me what I can do with them ???

I believe there is a limit to how many carrots one can eat.. I have been making carrot salad, steamed carrots, mashed with peas, baked, casseroles with lots of carrots, and even scraped carrots in my egg omelette.....

I still have a ton of carrots left and they are taking up lots of space in the fridge....

I would greatly appreciate some suggestions...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2014)

This site has pretty healthy recipes, here's the ones with carrots, click more results for more...http://deliciousliving.com/search/results/carrots?filters=ss_type:Recipe


----------



## Steve (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks SeaBreeze..
Please remember we don't generally eat cakes..
I have at least 15 pounds if not more of carrots..

I was wondering if there is something I can do with the whole lot like freeze them or something.. Freezing carrots makes them watery , ...... usually ........
When you buy frozen veggies that have carrots, they are mush and watery.......

I promise you that next year we won't plant that many carrots ......................  NO  WAY !!!!!!!

What if I was to open up a stall on the highway selling them ???????


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 18, 2014)

Do you have a pressure canner. My wife canned a lot of carrots this year. Frozen carrots are fine to use in dishes that are cooked. Not so good to eat raw.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 18, 2014)

Steve said:


> I have about 15 pounds of large carrots from our garden that I picked today....
> 
> Can someone please tell me what I can do with them ???
> 
> ...



Buy some rabbits or chickens and turn them into meat!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2014)

Make carrot juice!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 18, 2014)

I'd tell you what to do with those carrots but I might get kicked off the forum.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 18, 2014)

I loooooove Cream of Carrot soup I`ll bet you could make the puree without the cream and freeze it,then just add the cream when you heat it up.

OR,you could mail them to me-my donkey goes through carrots like crazy


----------



## Twixie (Sep 18, 2014)

Carrot and cilantro soup is nice...I wouldn't like to eat it more than once though!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2014)

I would cut them up and freeze them to use in soups and stews.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

...when you start turning orange...I would cut back if I was you.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

That British woman has some 50 carrot ideas!
http://thatbritishwoman.blogspot.com/2008/08/50-1-things-to-do-with-carrots.html


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not even going to open that link.... my imagination is funnier..


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not even going to open that link.... my imagination is funnier..


...actually it is a cooking blog with 50 ideas to serve carrots.


----------



## Steve (Sep 20, 2014)

I have been making scraped carrots with either mayo or salad dressing, but how much of that can one eat till I will start turning orange....
They are in the fridge and they should keep for some time (I hope) ..........


----------



## Twixie (Sep 20, 2014)

If you cut them up and cook them slowly with some beef...add garlic and parsley...cook them for about 3 hours...and when you taste them they have taken on the flavour of the beef...and don't taste like carrots at all...


----------

